# My newest addition!!



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW! Thats pretty.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


>


That is gorgeous!! Truly!! Ouchie!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it real or lick on?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros - ROFL!! It didn't hurt nearly as bad as I was afraid it would! That makes number 10 for me, and I think it hurt least of all of them!!

Lovlkn - Hehe, it's real!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Andros - ROFL!! It didn't hurt nearly as bad as I was afraid it would! That makes number 10 for me, and I think it hurt least of all of them!!
> 
> Lovlkn - Hehe, it's real!


WOW! You have 10 tattoos!

It's interesting that it hurt the least - maybe some subliminal message?


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool! Although it looks like it would hurt worse than the thyroidectomy! LOL!  I really like it! What a great way to bring awareness and celebrate your recovery!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Lovlkn - Yep, that's 10! They are all covered by regular t-shirts. I work in the ER as an RN and I can't have them showing, so placement is carefully thought out! LOL! I thought it would hurt the most, but I was quite suprised!! I agree, maybe there is something there?

Stacy - Thanks! That's exactly why I got it where I did. I have a badge on my neck, and now a badge on my arm that explains. I hope to educate many people!!


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

That is really pretty. I've always loved tattoos and have 5 of my own and as a CMA mine are also in places easlily covered by clothing. Placement is always key. Hope it helps spread the message to people who are unaware. Can't wait til I have as many as you do! For me the most painful one I ever had was my "tramp stamp" skin healed quickly underlying muscles and nerves held a grudge for a week or two.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey there! Thanks! I do hope it spreads awareness. So many people are just clueless. THe worst one of mine was the phoenix I have on my right side. It's 12 inches tall and 5-6 inches wide. The part on my ribs was KILLER! LOL!! I "say" I'm done, but you know how that goes!!


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

It is highly "addictive". I find it ironic that I have a butterfly on the back of my neck just below collar level lol!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I love it! I want one like it too. I think it should be the official Thyroid tattoo. It tells your story perfectly! I have a peach on my back just over my kidney area. You are right, there are so many jobs out there where tattoo placement needs to be well thought out. I have been drawing out my next tattoo. It is a variation of a medical bracelet. I can't wear any kind of jewelry on my hands or wrists at work so I thought a medical alert tattoo on my inner wrist would be good. I definitely got the tattoo addiction after getting my peach.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

That's a good idea, peaches! I'm thinking about trying something like that for my husband who is a insulin dependent diabetic.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Kewl tat! Love it!

I'm getting my first as soon as I get "fixed". I have it all drawn up already and everything.

You understand this totally negates everything you told me about the thyroidectomy however. YOU LIKE PAIN! No wonder you had such an easy time with it!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Bwahahahahahaha!! Phil, you are a nut! I can't wait to see what yours looks like!! Hurry up and have that dang problem gland out so you can get it! I'm already planning another one! I really need to chill on the tats, tho.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Well...I think I already have mine ready to go. All I need now is to get my gland ripped out.

I might tweak it still. Not sure if I just want the phoenix alone or with the flag background. It will be going on my arm eventually.

Very symbolic for me.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE it!!! I have a phoenix on my right side! I love them and what they symbolize. I can't wait to see it once you have it done!!


----------

